# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Metin2 Zodiak - Loje falas Online per PC (Oriental MMORPG)

## Siryius

Shum vite me pare, Zoti Dragua vezhgon shikon mbi mbretëritë e Shinsoo, Chunjo dhe Jinno, duke siguruar paqe dhe harmoni.
Magjia e kësaj bote te bukur ishte thyer papritur me ardhjen e një force të keqe:
ndikimi i shkëmbinjve Metin shkaktoi një të çarë të thellë në kontinent, duke sjellë kaos dhe shkatërrim.
Të tre mbretëritë tani përballen me një luftë shkatërruese, kafshët janë bërë kafsh te egra dhe të vdekurit janë kthyer në jetë,
duke marrë formën e krijesave të etur për gjak.
Behu Nje aleat i fortë per Mbretërine tuaj DHE Të përballu me Forcen e errët te shkëmbinjve Metin.
Mblidhni të gjitha forcat tuaja dhe të vetos armët tuaja për të shpëtuar mbretërinë tuaj nga një klimë frike,
vuajtjeve dhe shkatërrimi!

Gjuha e Lojes: Italisht - Anglisht

Siti: http://metin2zodiak.eu
Siti per tu Regjistruar:  http://metin2zodiak.eu/register.php
Siti i Forumit: http://board.metin2zodiak.eu/

Download Italisht: http://www.mediafire.com/download/4n...Client_v0.2.7z
Download Anglisht: https://mega.nz/#!BJFT2ZoQ!43gUcRM7V...QJDiGHbwRyk6Vg

Video Trailer:

----------

